# new to the site and have a huge question



## Blue Reef (Aug 20, 2009)

hello all,
I just became new to he site as well as a new parent to my 6 1/2 week old blue nose pit. My question is how many types of bloodlines are there and their names? Also what distinguish them from the others? I've heard so many types like watchdog, colby, gator, razors edge, gotti, etc and just want to know the difference of them. Mia's father is a blue razors edge and her mother is a blue razors edge/gator. Ive tried looking around and cant find the exact answer. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

There are 100's upon 100's of bloodlines. Many thing separate bloodlines, like working ability, structure, drive.. ect ect.. 

The difference is each one was created by someone for whatever purpose they where looking for in a dog. Breeders works for many years establishing a bloodline. 

Razors edge for example is not a pitbull bloodline, but an American Bully bloodline that was founded using American Pitbull Terriers.

Colby is an original game dog bloodline.

You also have lines like Lar-san that are show and working lines. 

It just depends on what the creator was going for.

Also colors, blue, black, brindles, ect have nothing to do with a dogs bloodline.


----------



## Blue Reef (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks for the info. I had a feeling that color wasn't a factor, but I didnt realize that there are that many types and variations. do you know anywhere where I can read up on some of the bloodlines and the differences.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh God, those are very general questions. I sudjest that you do some research and then come back with a more spesific question about a specific bloodline. This forum has alot of knowledgeble people. If someone cant answer your specific question we will point you in a better direcion.

Good luck and hope to hear from you soon.


----------

